# ServerFTP:quale scegliere e esperienze dirette di chi li usa

## digu

Ciao a tutti,

ho creato questo topic perche' ho passato un po' (troppo) tempo a cercare di configurare secondo le mie esigenze VSFTPD, ma senza ottenere nulla di buono. Il mio intento e' quello di installare un server ftp che mi permetta di:

- usare SSL (con vsftpd non ci sono riuscito, non appena abilitavo ssl nel file di conf, l'init.d script non partiva [!!], e nel file di log non veniva riportato nulla   :Evil or Very Mad: )

- permettere a ciascun utente di accedere ad una cartella personale (es. /home/$user) e ad una condivisa con tutti gli altri (es. /pub/ftp)

- coesistenza di utenti locali (con accesso ssh) e utenti virtuali: in vsftpd se abilitavo gli utenti virtuali, non riuscivo piu' ad accedere con quelli locali   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...

Ho dato un occhio a vsftp (che mi ha fatto sclerare) e agli how to di pureftpd e proftpd ma ho letto in rete che questi hanno problemi di sicurezza...

Sapete consigliarmi, per esperienza diretta, un buon server ftp che mi permetta di fare buona parte di quello che ho riportato sopra?

Grazie in anticipo, attendo vostre segnalazioni...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

tutti e 3 i server che hai elencato permettono di fare quello che hai chiesto. Devi solo leggerti la doc (e con DOC non intendo gli How-to..) e imparare a configurarli. Proftpd e Pure attualmente NON soffrono di nessun problema di sicurezza, per cui potresti tranquillamente (?) usarli

----------

## digu

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> tutti e 3 i server che hai elencato permettono di fare quello che hai chiesto. Devi solo leggerti la doc (e con DOC non intendo gli How-to..) e imparare a configurarli. Proftpd e Pure attualmente NON soffrono di nessun problema di sicurezza, per cui potresti tranquillamente (?) usarli

 

Se tu dovessi scegliere uno dei 3 (o se ne conosci altri) cosa mi consiglieresti?

Con vsftp (leggendo sia howto che "man vsfptd.conf") si poteva ridirigere l'utente o nella sua home  o in uno spazio condiviso... il problema e' che, per la sicurezza del sistema abilitando il chroot per gli utenti, nemmeno facendo dei link nelle singole home potevo permettere loro di accedere alla zona condivisa...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma tu scherzi? vuoi redirigere le home in uno spazio condiviso da tutti e pensi ai problemi di sicurezza nello scegliere Vs Pro o Pure?  :Neutral: 

Io utilizzo vsftpd sul server e proftpd nel desktop.

Cmq i link in questi casi non vanno bene, dovresti usare il mount con l'opzione bind

----------

## riverdragon

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma tu scherzi? vuoi redirigere le home in uno spazio condiviso da tutti e pensi ai problemi di sicurezza nello scegliere Vs Pro o Pure? 

 

Da quello che ho capito lui vuole che ogni utente acceda alla propria home ma possa avere accesso ad una cartella condivisa.

----------

## lucapost

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito lui vuole che ogni utente acceda alla propria home ma possa avere accesso ad una cartella condivisa.

 

Secondo me,s e è così la cosa migliore è procedere via ssh,...altro che ftp!

Link nella home,permessi giusti...

Luca

----------

## digu

Per la copia dei dati e' piu' semplice fare una put o una get via ftp rispetto a un 

```
scp src/file dst:~
```

Io vorrei fare esattamente quello che ha detto riverdragon.

----------

## federico

Come manovrabilita' di configurazione se devi fare cose turche sceglierei sicuramente proftpd. Il pro e' che e' altamente configurabile, il contro e' che ci vuole il suo tempo. Per quello che vuoi fare tu io sceglierei pero' pure-ftpd, e' attivo in poco ed e' un buon ftp server. L'unica magagna e' il trasporto SSL. In proftp e' criptata sia la linea dei comandi sia la linea dei trasferimenti, mentre su pure-ftpd solamente quella dei comandi.

Federico

----------

## digu

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come manovrabilita' di configurazione se devi fare cose turche sceglierei sicuramente proftpd. Il pro e' che e' altamente configurabile, il contro e' che ci vuole il suo tempo. Per quello che vuoi fare tu io sceglierei pero' pure-ftpd, e' attivo in poco ed e' un buon ftp server. L'unica magagna e' il trasporto SSL. In proftp e' criptata sia la linea dei comandi sia la linea dei trasferimenti, mentre su pure-ftpd solamente quella dei comandi.
> 
> Federico

 

Quindi mi consiglieresti il pureftpd se ho la necessita' di rendere attivo in poco tempo il server ftp e il proftpd se voglio avere un server piu' configurabile che pero' richiede (immagino parecchio) tempo per attivarlo?

----------

## federico

 *digu wrote:*   

> Quindi mi consiglieresti il pureftpd se ho la necessita' di rendere attivo in poco tempo il server ftp e il proftpd se voglio avere un server piu' configurabile che pero' richiede (immagino parecchio) tempo per attivarlo?

 

Proftpd richiede il suo tempo, io ci ho messo parecchio per attivare home degli utenti, dir pubbliche e ssl, utenti virtuali e quanto altro, routing dietro nat e via dicendo. Ho ottenuto gli stessi risultati in un tempo breve con pureftp (che ha anche dei tool di generazione degli utenti e dei boni howto sul sito) rinunciando alla criptazione ssl nel trasporto. Sto ancora aspettando che la implementino, ma forse non mi serve cosi' tanto. In definitiva sto usando pure-ftpd sulla maggior parte delle macchine che configuro e sfodero il proftpd solo quando le circostanze lo richiedono.

Federico

----------

## digu

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *digu wrote:*   Quindi mi consiglieresti il pureftpd se ho la necessita' di rendere attivo in poco tempo il server ftp e il proftpd se voglio avere un server piu' configurabile che pero' richiede (immagino parecchio) tempo per attivarlo? 
> 
> Proftpd richiede il suo tempo, io ci ho messo parecchio per attivare home degli utenti, dir pubbliche e ssl, utenti virtuali e quanto altro, routing dietro nat e via dicendo. Ho ottenuto gli stessi risultati in un tempo breve con pureftp (che ha anche dei tool di generazione degli utenti e dei boni howto sul sito) rinunciando alla criptazione ssl nel trasporto. Sto ancora aspettando che la implementino, ma forse non mi serve cosi' tanto. In definitiva sto usando pure-ftpd sulla maggior parte delle macchine che configuro e sfodero il proftpd solo quando le circostanze lo richiedono.
> 
> Federico

 

Ho dato un'occhiata a pureftpd e mi sembra (per il tempo a disposizione e per il mio livello di esperienza) che sia adatto alle mie esigenze... volevo solo farti una domanda: per caso tu hai creato una zona comune in cui tutti possono eseguire download e upload e altre cartelle private per i singoli utenti?

Se si hai usato:

```
mount --bind dir_da_condividere dir_dove_condividere
```

o c'e' anche un'altra via?

----------

## mouser

 *digu wrote:*   

> il problema e' che, per la sicurezza del sistema abilitando il chroot per gli utenti, nemmeno facendo dei link nelle singole home potevo permettere loro di accedere alla zona condivisa...

 

E meno male che è così  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

insomma stai parlando di una prigione chroot con un link diretto all'esterno della prigione stessa   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

In ogni caso proftpd, IMHO è molto maneggevole, ma necessita di un'attimo in più per la configurazione; pure-ftpd te lo consiglio se hai bisogno qualcosina di immediato; in entrambi i casi, se vuoi iniziare a lavorare in un'ambiente chrootato ti consiglio di prendere un buon caffè, un block-notes e di mettere giù una struttura che ti permetta di mantenere tutto (home utenti + spazio condiviso) all'interno della jail. Se necessiti di accedere alle home degli utenti hai necessità che il demone ti giri direttamente nel sistema; in quel caso puoi pensare di installare un'altra istanza di pure-ftpd chrootata per la gestione dello spazio condiviso (intendo tutto il servizio chrootato ovviamente, quindi... mano ai sorgenti)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## digu

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *digu wrote:*   il problema e' che, per la sicurezza del sistema abilitando il chroot per gli utenti, nemmeno facendo dei link nelle singole home potevo permettere loro di accedere alla zona condivisa... 
> 
> E meno male che è così  
> 
> insomma stai parlando di una prigione chroot con un link diretto all'esterno della prigione stessa   
> ...

 

Da quello che mi dite, sembrerebbe che scegliere pureftpd e' accontentarsi di un "serverino" ftp, mentre proftpd e' un server ftp serio

----------

## federico

Sono entrambi buoni, la differenza sta nel fatto che pureftpd e' semplice rispetto al proftpd. Se non puoi perderci il sonno il pure e' quello che fa per te. Per la questione di dir condivise puoi usare diversi sistemi pero' penso che sia meglio mettere un link simbolico piuttosto che bindare la dir, se hai molti utenti.

Fede

----------

## digu

al momento ho configurato pureftpd... ho provato a "giocare" con proftpd ma seguendo la doc del sito (credo) ufficiale non cavavo un ragno dal buco...

Voi che avete configurato proftpd, a che doc avete fatto riferimento?

----------

## federico

 *digu wrote:*   

> Voi che avete configurato proftpd, a che doc avete fatto riferimento?

 

A quella del sito! Ti avevamo avvertito che sarebbe stato piu' complesso :p

Fede

----------

## digu

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sono entrambi buoni, la differenza sta nel fatto che pureftpd e' semplice rispetto al proftpd. Se non puoi perderci il sonno il pure e' quello che fa per te. Per la questione di dir condivise puoi usare diversi sistemi pero' penso che sia meglio mettere un link simbolico piuttosto che bindare la dir, se hai molti utenti.
> 
> Fede

 

riguardo alla dir condivisa, l'uso di link simbolici non e' consentita se si bloccano gli utenti col chroot...

Ancora una domanda, in che modo avete gestito le cartelle degli utenti?

ognuno vede solo la propria "home" o avete una dir condivisa in cui tutti possono leggere o scrivere?

Perche' la combinazione delle 2 sulle guide viene fatta tramite l'uso di 

```
mount --bind ...
```

e non e' comodo modificare fstab ogni volta che viene aggiunto un nuovo utente...

----------

